# Best Brush/Comb for Brushing Very Short Hair?



## ringoblack (May 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good brush and/or comb to be used for a puppy cut?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly is in a puppy cut. My favorite comb is a staggered tooth comb with a handle I got at Petco. I also like to use a soft slicker brush. I have a buttercomb but find it to be a bit large for my 6 lb. pup.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

I used the same combs when Nickie was in a short cut as I do when he is longer. Right now he is probably about half way between short and full coated. Even shorter trims will mat with a Havanese.


----------

